
Rising Insulin Prices Compel Woman to Buy Medicine on Craigslist - beenBoutIT
https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/health/Rising-Insulin-Prices-Compel-Woman-to-Buy-Medicine-on-Craigslist-490807341.html
======
beenBoutIT
"A recent study from Yale University found 1 in 4 patients admitted to cutting
back and rationing their insulin because of the hike in prices."

